# American Composer Corner: Romeo Cascarino



## Mirror Image

ROMEO CASCARINO
















Romeo Cascarino, a virtually self-taught Philadelphia musician, was assisted by various awards and scholarships in his early career. He taught for many years at the Combs College of Music, responding to a number of commissions, but generally unwilling to promote his own work. He remained strongly dedicated to the principles of tonality and to beauty of orchestral colour.

[Article taken from Naxos' website]

Not much is known about Romeo Cascarino. He grew up in Philadelphia where his enormous talent for music came to fruition in his teenage years. He is probably best known for his opera "William Penn," but he composed many other works. His fascination with tonal color and orchestral textures made him a very unique American composer. I wish I could find more information about his life, but being quite obscure it's hard to find out anything.

There is a great recording out on Naxos' "American Classics" series which include many World Premiere recordings of various orchestral and chamber works. Anyone interesting in highly melodic and lyrical composers, then checkout Cascarino's music.


----------



## Mirror Image

Nobody has heard this composer before? Man, you people need to start exploring classical music and get out of your comfort zones.


----------



## andruini

Sounds ok.. I'll give him a shot one day..


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Just picked this up:










So far it sounds terrific. Kinda like a cross between Copland and Hovhaness. Slowish music, but mesmerizing.

I'm amazed that this is the ONLY ALBUM available of his music. Is this all he wrote? What about his opera? His song cycle? Surely they can find something else.

I want more!!!!!!!


----------



## regenmusic

Try: http://romeocascarino.org/

Not sure all that's on that site.

Just a thought. There may be a problem. Combs College would probably be the one who held his papers,
however, it closed down some time ago. If he didn't take himself that seriously,
probably no one else did. Composers are very competitive for attention and all
that it brings. Maybe that website talks about his archives.

Interview:
http://www.kcstudio.com/cascarino2.html

Obituary:
http://articles.philly.com/2002-01-12/news/25343233_1_band-music-opera-memorial-service

You can find more on a search on: 
Combs College of Music Romeo Cascarino


----------



## Tchaikov6

Was listening to _Pygmalion_ and _Prospice_. Cascarino is definitely not one of the "great" American composers like Copland and Ives, but he deserves to be better known. I am very intrigued, especially _Pygamlion_, which I heard from the same recording that Grizzled Ghost mentioned above.


----------



## Pugg

andruini said:


> Sounds ok.. I'll give him a shot one day..


Sounds like a good idea.


----------

